# Did anyone go try to fish this morning? I did. 1-30-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

0 wind this morning. So I had to try. I caught one yellow perch and lost a good pickerel before my line started freezing. I can fish when my guides freeze. Just put guides in mt mouth to melt ice. But when your line freezes, your done, can't cast. It was cold but that didn't stop my friend Star from walking with her two dogs. Rain, Snow,cold, She never misses a morning. Be careful guys 5 degree tonight in Md.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess no one went fishing. Crickets!


----------



## B-Wall (Jan 30, 2019)

Where were you fishing?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy in my younger days when I didn't know better I prayed for cold weather so I could go ice fishing on Broad Creek and Conowingo Creek.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I might go ice fishing in PA on Sunday


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy in my younger days when I didn't know better I prayed for cold weather so I could go ice fishing on Broad Creek and Conowingo Creek.


 LOL! I hear you Nick. I did the same.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

B-Wall said:


> Where were you fishing?


Marshy Hope Marina.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Be careful PA, 5 below this morning but it's supposed to be 45 on Sunday


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Gorge I only fish on Sundays now unless I it's too short of time to take my dog out it's WABBIT SEASON now. Not worried about temp it hasn't broken 20 degrees past 2 days around here so I'm guessing 6in of ice on struble lake. Friend of mine out there last week but I don't trust ice that varies from 1-4in thick. 19 bluegill and crappie mostly bluegill. But I'm really trying to get a walleye through ice never did that before. Thanks for the concern though


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice work catching some fish in the cold. I went to the Upper Gunpowder on Monday and managed four wild browns. Lots of fun because the cold keeps everyone away!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

catman said:


> Andy in my younger days when I didn't know better I prayed for cold weather so I could go ice fishing on Broad Creek and Conowingo Creek.


Been there and done that. I just don't enjoy being miserable as much in my old age but I pass it off as wisdom that comes with age! LOL


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Gorge said:


> Be careful PA, 5 below this morning but it's supposed to be 45 on Sunday


60's next week, on the NEW MOON......Will see if the Yellow Perch want to cooperate here on the Eastern Shore.
Maybe fish Pickerel on my new Curado K 7.3:1 and split grip 7'6" Curado casting moderate fast rod. Love this outfit.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

i've fished at lake needwood in rockville today. I was fishing right at the spillway since lake is super frozen...... -_- no luck at all but weather was really good today


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Been there and done that. I just don't enjoy being miserable as much in my old age but I pass it off as wisdom that comes with age! LOL


------I agree Jerry. NO WAY I'm going ice fishing anymore. But I still like going out every morning even in cold weather to check the fishing out from shore. Been pretty cold. I had to spray my doors on my car with silicone spray to keep from freezing. They did freeze up before I sprayed them. Warm weather coming, starting Sat. and Sun. Maybe we will get a few fishing reports. Pa, hope you get your walleye. Be careful on that ice.


----------



## VCAngler (Sep 26, 2018)

Believe me when I say this, but every weekend we head down the shore, and all I do is want to fish. I never do due to the thought of all the fish, like the birds, go south, to the warmth where I should be. Instead, I dream about the warm waters down south and think about the fun I/we would be having being able to go fishing any time of day, any day of the week, and week of the year! Dont get me wrong, I do like the change in seasons but the snow and temps below 32 has no place in my forecast! Wish I was able to fish!


----------

